# Vegan Recipes Thread



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi PerC vegans :kitteh:

I am in need of new vegan recipes, so I thought I'd make a thread for people to post their favorites. Soups, salads, drinks, desserts, anything you want! Here's one I'm eating right now:

https://minimalistbaker.com/simple-pumpkin-soup/

I'll also share some more of mine later c:


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

This thread is great! Thank you for starting it @Wild

I am never never happy with recipes. I sort of take a bit from this one and a bit from that one and make things I like. 
I have been working on finding vegan sandwiches I like.

I took the beans from this one:
Braised Greens & Cannellini Bean Panini Recipe - EatingWell

and added it to the sweet potatoes, apples and walnuts from this one:
https://cookbookaficionado.com/2011/10/27/vegan-mofo-white-bean-apple-rosemary-panini/

I do like this crepe recipe but I like more coconut milk to make it creamier and I put a combination of spinach leaves and mustard greens in it. 

https://teffco.com/recipes/dinner-crepes-with-creamy-greens/

I have been learning Ethiopian cooking from the cookbook Teff Love. I just can't say enough good things about it. There are a few sauces and you can change out the different types of lentils and beans. Ethiopian shares many spices with Indian food so if you have those spices or have access to a good Indian market, you are good to go. I think I have not made a bad main dish from it. The injera is a different story though. Here is a recipe I made a few days ago:

Teff Love Review + Ye'difin Misser Alicha -Lentils in Garlic-Ginger Sauce Recipe. - Vegan Richa


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tossed salad for a family (or one person for a lot of leftovers):

2 heads chopped romaine lettuce
4 roma tomatoes
1 red bell pepper
1 zucchini
top with Almonds, dress with Olive Oil


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

stuffed peppers

bell peppers
brown rice
corn
black beans
various spices
salsa
onions

sautee onions until carmelized

mix rice, beans, corn, spices, salsa, and onions in a bowl

hollow out the bell peppers and stuff them boys.

in the oven at 350 for 20-25 minutes

remove and top w hot sauce or whatever vegan sour cream or w/e


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

*easy breakfast: *
2–4 oz. uncooked oat bran
1 tsp. pumpkin pie spice or cinnamon
2-3 oz. applesauce or stewed fruit (enough to make oat bran slightly damp)
1–2 tsp. peanut butter (optional)
1–2 tsp. wheat bran (optional)

mix everything in a bowl, let sit in the fridge overnight. tastes like a chewy granola bar. also works with uncooked oats. 1 serving


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Baked eggplant with lemon couscous and aioli sauce 

Stir fry onchoy with garlic 

Fried Stuffed tofu 

Peanut butter cookies with almond flour 

Vegan pho 

Brown rice with sun dried tomatoes 

I can give out the recipe if needed  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Baked eggplant with lemon couscous and aioli sauce
> 
> Stir fry onchoy with garlic
> 
> ...


I would like the recipes! I love eggplant dishes :blushed: The rest of these sound great too, maybe you could post them?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Eggplant with Coucous 

marinade eggplant with .. vaudouvan spice mixed with evoo and cayenne 
Bake on fleshy side at 350 for 45 minutes 

Cook couscous as how box instruction said but add a dash of lemon zest - 1 tbsp lemon - golden raisin - and finely chopped chives and parsley 

Garlic aoli sauce 

3/4 cup nuts soaked in water for at least 2 hours ( i use cashew but any should be fine ) 
3 tbsp lemon juice 
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar 
2 crushed garlic 
1/2 diced shallots 
1/2 cup water 
1tsp Dijon mustard
5 tbsp oil 

Drain the nuts dry then add all ingredient ( except oil) into blender and blend - pour old in 1 tbsp at a time - add water for thinner sauce 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

I am not vegan, but I usually keep to a rule on if I make it for myself, it has to be vegan (except for a bowl of cereal).

I have a few meal ideas. I think they taste good and I have been working on making it easier, but probably nothing tasty enough to put on here lol.

Anyway, if I try to make a meal that is 400-500 calories, I usually have 1 serving (about 100 calories) of legumes and 1-2 servings (about 100 cal. worth) of whole grains and I add in some fats and lots of vegetables and/or fruit (I like having leafy greens in most of my meals).

Anyway, I think this recipe is interesting. After seeing some chickpea salad recipes on veganista, I tried to make my own chickpea salad template.

I have not tried all the options yet (I will use red text) and I wanted to try to make some vegan mayo, vegan ranch dressing, and vegan horseradish sauce for it instead of an avocado, but I have not tried that yet. If you try it fell free to replace the avocado with the vegan versions of those mayos.

Now, I'm just gonna copy and paste, then format from my google drive lol

*CHICKPEA SALAD Template *

Ingredients


2 cups cooked or 1 can (15 oz.) chickpeas (garbanzo beans), drained and rinsed
½ cup of favorite chopped/diced or shredded vegetable (such as carrots, beets, onion, tomato, …) (sometimes I use more)
1/2 cup of chopped dried fruit (such as chopped figs, raisins, dried currants or chopped dates) (If you want to save time, use raisons since you don't need to cut them into smaller pieces)
1/2 cup raw nuts (optional)
1/2 cup Homemade mayo OR 1 whole avocado
Optional: 1 – 2 tablespoons mustard (dijon) OR juice of one lemon OR 1-2 TBSP of Apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon of spice mix (optional) (Salt free curry seasoning is good with this)
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder (optional)
Pepper to taste
In a small bowl, combine Mayo/avocado with lemon juice/vinegar, ½ of the chickpeas, and spices. Mash with the back of a fork until combined to a desired consistency. 
Add the rest of the ingredients and mix well to combine. Serves 4.

red = Have not tried it
blue = extra tips

You can eat this salad as a sandwich with regular sandwich condiments (such as spinach, tomato, cucumbers, pickle, ketchup, dressing, Oregano, ... whatever)


- CRANBERRY WALNUT CHICKPEA SALAD SANDWICH - THE SIMPLE VEGANISTA
- 'CHICKPEA OF THE SEA' SALAD SANDWICH - THE SIMPLE VEGANISTA
- MASHED CHICKPEA & AVOCADO SANDWICH - THE SIMPLE VEGANISTA
- CURRIED CHICKPEA SALAD SANDWICH - THE SIMPLE VEGANISTA
- CURRIED CHICKPEA SALAD - THE SIMPLE VEGANISTA
- MASHED CHICKPEA SALAD SANDWICH - THE SIMPLE VEGANISTA
- MASHED CHICKPEA SALAD - THE SIMPLE VEGANISTA


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Vegan pho


Can you post this one next? I would love a good vegan pho recipe.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nesta said:


> Can you post this one next? I would love a good vegan pho recipe.


Pho

Buy the dry flat pho noodle( it's called banh pho at the Asian market or you can find it in wholes food) 
Place the noodles in a large bowl and cover with hot water. Let stand for 20 to 30 minutes or until tender but still chewy. Drain. (If soaking does not soften the noodles enough, blanch them in a pot of boiling water for a few seconds.) set aside 

Broth ingredients 
2 onions peeled and cut in half
/4 piece of thinly sliced ginger half 
1 star anise
1 cinnamon stick ( 3 inch length) 
4 cups of veggie broth 
2 tsp soy sauce 
1 daikon ( cubed) 
1 carrot ( peeled and chopped ) 
2 cloves 
Seitan ( or imitation meat sliced ) 
1/2 cup slice tofu 
Mushrooms ( you can use any kind - I usually use shiitake and enoki ) 

To make the broth, char the onion and ginger over an open flame (holding with tongs) or directly under a broiler until slightly blackened, about 5 minutes on each side. Rinse with water.

In a large pot, dry-roast cinnamon, star anise, cloves, and coriander over medium-low heat, stirring to prevent burning. When you can smell the aroma of the roasted spices, add vegetable stock, soy sauce, carrots, and charred onion and ginger.


Bring broth to a boil, reduce heat, add sliced tofu, seitan, enoki mushroom, covered, for 30 minutes. Strain and keep hot until ready to serve.


Put noodles into bowl pour soup over - garnish with hoisin sauce , Lemon , scallions , bean sprouts 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are some of my staples that I've relied on since becoming vegan myself. Not all of them are super healthy, because I do like trying to recreate some of the same dishes that I used to like. I'm definitely willing to provide recipes for anyone who wants to see them.

- Mac & (Chao) Cheese
- Cheeseburger Mac & Cheese
- Gardein Beefless Burritos
- Vegan Mashed Potatoes
- Black Bean Burgers
- Tofu Fried Rice
- Falafel Fried Rice
- Black Bean & Potato Wraps
- Vegetable Home Fries
- Gardein Chicken Strips (Double-Battered)
- Avocado Mac Pasta
- Portobello Mushroom Wraps


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> Here are some of my staples that I've relied on since becoming vegan myself. Not all of them are super healthy, because I do like trying to recreate some of the same dishes that I used to like. I'm definitely willing to provide recipes for anyone who wants to see them.
> 
> - Mac & (Chao) Cheese
> - Cheeseburger Mac & Cheese
> ...


I would like the tofu fried rice, gardein chicken strips, black bean and potato wraps, avocado Mac pasta, and portobello mushroom wraps for now c: 

Sorry if that's a lot to post! I'm currently trying to cook for someone who isn't vegan too so I have to expand what I do a bit to fit their taste

Also here is a sweet potato casserole (it's a really great make-ahead and I love warming it up for breakfast)

6 large-ish sweet potatoes peeled and cut into chunks
1 tbsp cacao powder
2 tbsp olive oil 
1/2 cup regular coconut milk (full fat)
1 tbsp vanilla extract
1 cup crushed up walnuts (they're going to be the topping so any consistency you prefer really)
1 tbsp cinnamon 

1. So the first step I do is making the topping which is really simple: just put your walnuts in a bowl and throw one tablespoon of the olive oil onto them. 
2. Mix it up with clean hands, then throw in the cacao and cinnamon and mix that up. 
3. You can let them sit there while you put the sweet potatoes in a large pot of water and bring that to a boil. You wanna let them cook like that for about 15-20 minutes, what you're looking for is for them to be soft when you pierce them with a fork. You can also start preheating the oven to 350F during this step.
4. You wanna strain the water out of that pot and add the other tbsp of olive oil to the potatoes. Then use a masher or a hand mixer to make the potatoes into a soft mush ranging from smooth to clumpy (I like it to be a little clumpy). While mashing, add in the vanilla extract and the coconut milk and make sure that's fully mixed in.
5. Now put the potato mush into any container that vaguely resembles a casserole dish and press it in evenly, then evenly sprinkle the walnut topping.
6. Put the casserole in the oven for about 20 minutes, let it cool for 5. Voila :kitteh:


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

The Best Peanut Sauce


* *





Olive or sesame oil
Sweet onion
Garlic
Peanut butter
Hoisin sauce
Sweet chili sauce
Vegetable broth (homemade if possible)
Sriracha, minced green onions, chopped peanuts, sesame seeds (optional)

In a saucepan, saute the minced onion and garlic in oil until soft. Add a few tablespoons of peanut butter and stir until melted. Add about a tablespoon each of hoisin and sweet chili. Slowly add the broth, stirring continuously, until you get the desired consistency (thick for dipping, thinner if you want to pour it as a sauce). Stir in some sriracha for heat, some fresh minced green onions, peanuts, or sesame seeds for texture if desired. 

Serve hot or cold with salad rolls, barbecued tofu skewers, over veggies in a rice bowl, or even on tacos. 




I can give out the recipes for my salad rolls, buddha bowls, tofu marinades, tacos, and cold noodle salad if anybody wants, too. I get asked for that peanut sauce recipe all the time and it goes great with any of those.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I just borrowed this book (Vegan For Everybody) from the library and here are some recipes that stood out to me. Hopefully it's not too terribly hard to read : / 

Ultimate Vegan Chili

* *

















Falafel with Tahini Yogurt Sauce

* *

















Black Bean Burgers

* *

















Vegan Sheperd's Pie

* *

















Hearty Vegetable Lasagna

* *

















Nacho Dip

* *

















Pinto Bean and Swiss Chard Enchiladas 

* *

















Sandwich Sauces & Toppings:

* *


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Wild said:


> I would like the tofu fried rice, gardein chicken strips, black bean and potato wraps, avocado Mac pasta, and portobello mushroom wraps for now c:
> 
> Sorry if that's a lot to post! I'm currently trying to cook for someone who isn't vegan too so I have to expand what I do a bit to fit their taste


Here are two of my (approximate) recipes. I don't have exact measurements for anything, so hopefully that's okay. I'll post the rest sometime soon.

1. Tofu Fried Rice - 

Ingredients:
- Tofu (extra firm, although firm would probably work as well)
- Rice (white or brown, individually bagged by serving)
- Soy Sauce
- Earth Balance Butter (or an oil of your choice)
- Mixed Veg (I usually use a combination of broccoli, mushrooms, and carrots, but use whatever vegetables you like).
- Various Spices (salt, pepper, garlic powder, paprika, etc.)

Step 1: Begin prep work on the tofu. The consistency is generally best if you freeze it before using it, but it's fine either way. If frozen, let it thaw, and then break it up into smaller, bite-sized pieces and coat them with the various spices and soy sauce. 
Step 2: Start a pot of hot water. After it begins to boil, drop the bag of rice in and let it cook for 10-15 minutes.
Step 3: While the rice is boiling, slice and/or tear your vegetables up into smaller pieces. Toss them around in some of the spices for more flavor.
Step 4: Start another pan, coating it with Earth Balance or your choice oil. Toss in the tofu and vegetables and cook on medium heat - enough so that the tofu can become somewhat crispy. Make sure to mix everything around every two or so minutes so that nothing burns.
Step 5: Once the rice is done, cut the bag open and pour it onto a plate, adding soy sauce to it and mixing it in.
Step 6: Add the rice to the pan and mix well. Cook for an additional five minutes.

-

2. Gardein Chicken Strips - 

Ingredients:
- 1 Bag of Gardein's Chick'n Strips (the ones without breading)
- Flour
- Non-Dairy Milk of Choice 
- Oil (Peanut might work the best, although coconut works, too).
- Various Spices (use whatever you like, although I'd recommend salt, pepper, and garlic powder at the very least).

Step 1: Unfreeze the strips and let them thaw.
Step 2: Put together two bowls. One bowl is batter, the other a flour mixture. To make the batter, mix the non-dairy milk with a few tablespoons of flour and other spices. Mix and add whatever else needed until you reach a good consistency. For the flour mixture, start with a a few tablespoons of flour and other spices. Add more as needed.
Step 3: Dip each strip into the batter first and then into the flour. Repeat this step to create a nice double-batter for each strip.
Step 4: Start a pot of oil (if you don't have a deep-fryer). You probably want at least an inch or two of it. Wait until it starts boiling before adding the strips. Mix them around until they become crispy and golden-brown. Serve with dipping sauce of choice (I also have a recipe for vegan ranch, which I actually like even better than the real thing).


----------



## thirtyhertz (Nov 7, 2013)

Great thread so far, will definitely try a few of these out.


As for my contribution, a few of my favorites:

Pasta Balls

Green Chili Mac & Cheese (I usually use store bought soy cream instead of cashew cream, the sauce can double as a dip if you add more starch to it)

Kung Pao Cauliflower


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> I can give out the recipes for my salad rolls, buddha bowls, tofu marinades, tacos, and cold noodle salad if anybody wants, too. I get asked for that peanut sauce recipe all the time and it goes great with any of those.


I am always interested in and searching for good tofu marinades. 



thirtyhertz said:


> Kung Pao Cauliflower


After being extremely distrustful of cauliflower, I am now open to and enjoying it. I will have to try this one.


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

I made a good eggplant spread last night. Sort of adopted a baba ganoush recipe to skew it towards Italian to put into lasagne in place of cheese. I am really bad with recipe writing and sort of wing it when I cook so it is all sort of approximate. Just spice it according to taste.

Italian eggplant spread:
2 large eggplants
Tahini- About 2 tbs
Olive oil- about 2 tbs
1 bunch of fresh basil
4 cloves of garlic
dried oregano
dried italian seasonings
red chili pepper flakes
salt 
pepper

Cut the eggplant in half, oil it and place it on baking sheet. Cook it in the over at 425 for 30-40 min until it is deflated looking. Peel the skin off and throw the eggplant flesh in a bowl.

While the eggplant is cooking, put the basil and garlic in a food processor and chop until it is well chopped up. 

Add garlic and basil, tahini, oil and spices mixture to the eggplant. Mash it all up with a potato masher. Adjust the seasonings and texture to taste.

Edit: It also goes good on bagels in the morning.


----------



## thirtyhertz (Nov 7, 2013)

@Nesta

Cauliflower is extremely good when combined with spicy stuff! I just remembered that these ones were the bomb as well -> 



.


----------

